# How to get algae off acrylic tank?



## Donna &amp; David (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a 50g acrylic tank that unfortunately I have neglected. I have done water changes but every time I try and clean the algae off (using an acrylic sponge or washcloth) it doesn't seem to do any good. So about 5 months ago I got fed up with trying to get it clean and I just stopped trying.  So you can probably imagine what my tank looks like now! All fish seem to be fine. All my numbers are good, it is just the stinking algae. My BN pleco doesn't seem to help any even though he does seem to try and clean the sides. My lighting is on a timer for 7 hrs a day. I have scratched the acrylic trying to get the algae clean and don't know what else to try. My fish list is in my sign. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Only turn on light when feeding.....any direct sunlight ie from window...will help fuel algae growth more than ure lights...and u may be feeding too much ....left over food causes algae growth...try to cut back on feedings so none is wasted...also...water changes and vaccuming substrate will help as well.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

There is a green spot algae that is very difficult to scrub off and bristlenose don't do much on it either. I use acrylic pads and long handle plastic scrapers for routine cleaning. When I need to use some force on tough areas, these little ones are easy to control and don't scratch.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/84/product.web

I notice I get more of this difficult type of algae when there is outside light from a window shinning on the tank. I also don't get it on my tanks with UV sterilizers. The UV won't take it off once attached but should keep it from coming back by killing any thats in the water.

Too much light increases algae but I keep my lights on more than 7 hours a day and some tanks I'm sure are overfed just to make sure my meeker feeders get food.


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I'm experiencing the same type of algae and I'm almost sure that it's because of the sun shining on the front of the tank for the whole afternoon. Those algae raise very slowly but they are quite hard to remove if left for some longer time. What is more, they don't seem to disappear in other way then mechanicaly removed. I think the only way to prevent is to move the tank to an all-day shadow place.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

it would deffinately help...maybe juss close the blinds?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have an acrylic tank and have had good luck with the magnet cleaners. You just have to get one that's 
appropriately sized for the thickness of the acrylic and made for acrylic. It does remove green dot with a 
little persistence. I've also modified it by taking one of the algae mitt cleaners and cutting a piece out of 
it to attach to the algae cleaner. I attach it with a rubber band. It does well for the easy stuff, and I 
remove it for the green dot. I find that having this makes cleaning so easy that I can do it often and keep 
up with it. Fish were freaked at first, but now they seem to follow it around  .

Magna Float

Algae mitt

I've also had good luck with the cleaning wands that have this type of pad on the end of it.

One word of caution. Be careful not to get too close to the sand with the algae magnet. If you pick up 
a grain of sand, it'll scratch the tank. I go close, but then use the cleaner on the stick to get close to 
the sand. Here's one like what I use.

You can even use the magnet cleaner with the appropriate sand paper to remove scratches in 
acrylic on the inside of the tank, but that's another topic for another day. 

HTH


----------



## Donna &amp; David (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, thank you for all your suggestions! I will definately try keeping the blinds closed during the day (as the tank is the focal point in the living room and cannot be moved) to see if it helps. I had no idea that they made magna floats for acrylic. I will definately get one. The scrubber I have been using had the same pad as you recommended Prov356, but maybe it needs to be replaced. I will pick up more pads and I will start scrubbing. I will let you know how it turns out. Thanks again!


----------



## Donna &amp; David (Apr 18, 2007)

I think this is going to take some time! I bought the magna float and scrubbers and I think I see some difference but I think it is going to take a lot more elbow grease! I figure if I work on it a little bit each day eventually I have to be able to get it off, right? :roll: Thank goodness it is in the living room so I can watch TV while I work.


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

Get a orange spotted pleco. I have one in each of my 180 gallon tanks. I have never had to clean algae off my acrylic. I watched these guys clean every inch of the tanks. Others report the same thing with the orange spotted pleco.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Donna & David said:


> I think this is going to take some time! I bought the magna float and scrubbers and I think I see some difference but I think it is going to take a lot more elbow grease! I figure if I work on it a little bit each day eventually I have to be able to get it off, right? :roll: Thank goodness it is in the living room so I can watch TV while I work.


I've got a tough algae in some of my BN growout tanks that they can't even deal with. If that's what you've 
got, then it's going to take a while. I've found with algae, it's all about the lighting. To get different algae, 
change the bulbs to a different K rating. What kind of lighting are you using now? Bulb type and K rating.
It should be on the bulb.


----------



## Donna &amp; David (Apr 18, 2007)

1 x Power-Glo 20W 18,000K
1 x Life-Glo 2 20W 6,700K


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

dww-law said:


> Get a orange spotted pleco. I have one in each of my 180 gallon tanks. I have never had to clean algae off my acrylic. I watched these guys clean every inch of the tanks. Others report the same thing with the orange spotted pleco.


Your plecos dont damage the acrylic?

I've been very hesitant about keeping an algae eating pleco in an acrylic. It seems as if they would put fine scratching on the glass while grazing on the algae.


----------



## Donna &amp; David (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I just picked up a scraper with a plastic blade and it works wonderfully! Still takes elbow grease but at least I see it coming off now. :thumb: I just need to make sure that my lighting is correct so I don't keep getting these green spots back (but also keep my plants happy).

I don't know about the orange pleco but my BN does not scratch the tank.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I've been very hesitant about keeping an algae eating pleco in an acrylic. It seems as if they would put fine scratching on the glass while grazing on the algae.


They don't scratch acrylic.



> 1 x Power-Glo 20W 18,000K
> 1 x Life-Glo 2 20W 6,700K


Swap one or both. I just experimented with different combos. Maybe try two 6700's or go with 
two entirely different ones around 9000K. I've found with lights, you just have to be ready to buy 
some bulbs you may not like or need to find the one(s) that work well. It will take a little time for 
a change to happen, so you have to change it out and then give it several weeks to see if there's 
improvement.

Glad the scraper is working for you.


----------

